# Felt Breed - SS Cyclocross



## Pottsy (10 Sep 2009)

I've just ordered one of these, collect it on Saturday. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=froogle

Too late for opinions to make any difference then of course, but I'd still be interested to hear from anyone who has one or has ridden one. 

The review in singletrackworld.com is good. 

Thanks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2009)

Well done - enjoy!!!


----------



## Pottsy (10 Sep 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well done - enjoy!!!



Ta.


----------



## RedBike (10 Sep 2009)

£725 - owch. 
Looks lovely though!


----------



## Pottsy (11 Sep 2009)

Mmmm, yes, maybe a bit over-priced. Down to £625 at the moment which made it more tempting.


----------



## arallsopp (11 Sep 2009)

Chain is NOT a bit slack.


----------



## Pottsy (11 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Chain is NOT a bit slack.



Probably will be when I post a picture of my actual bike and not a magazine shot.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 Oct 2009)

Pottsy.........How is the bike? I'm seriously considering getting a fixed and, as I love Felt bikes, it is a choice between this and the Dispatch (which is about £100 cheaper!)


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

Nice....you plan racing it ?


----------



## Pottsy (31 Oct 2009)

I'm very pleased with it. It feels very light and responsive and looks great. I've never had a cyclo-cross bike before so it's hard to make any direct comparisons with other models. All the kit onboard seems to work well, but it is of course very simple so not much to go wrong there. 

I've been using it a bit on trails and tracks as well as on road. Feels very different to an MTB with suspension of course and you feel like you're getting a bit hammered on the rough bits but it feels very fast.

I wasn't really planning to race unless I find something very local as I don't have a car that I can carry the bike in.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (1 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the update Pottsy.
I'm thinking that it wouldn't really suit my purpose as all my riding is on the road. Pity, because it looks good too! I'll be plumping for the Dispatch instead!
Ta for the info though!


----------



## Pottsy (1 Nov 2009)

Ashtrayhead said:


> Thanks for the update Pottsy.
> I'm thinking that it wouldn't really suit my purpose as all my riding is on the road. Pity, because it looks good too! I'll be plumping for the Dispatch instead!
> Ta for the info though!



Yes, I'd say that's the correct choice for road only usage. Looks like a nice bike too. Let us know what you think if you get one please.


----------

